# Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried searching for what ppl use and they are all scattered across numerous posts so I figured we could consolidate all of this into one post.
My wife is 6+ months pregnant and we are shopping around for a stroller and baby seat. So post what brand + model stroller and baby seat you guys are using!

Confirmed Strollers/Travel Systems that fit in the trunk (Brand - Model):
=======================================
Peg Perego - Pliko P3
Peg Perego - Venezia MT 
Zooper - Bolero
Graco - Snap & Go
Uppa Baby - Vista
Stokke - Explory
Baby Jogger - City Mini
Other: Graco, Bugaboo, Baby Trend (model names unknown)

Confirmed Babyseats that fit in the backseat (Brand - Model):
============================================
Britax - Roundabout 
Britax - Frontier 
Graco - SnugRide
Recaro - Como
Other: Graco, Eddie Bauer (model names unknown)



_Modified by dzasta at 1:56 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm soo getting one of these whenever I'm lucky enough to have kids:


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

congrats on the kids i just think ill stay away from this thread


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A very helpful thread.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

The graco snug ride fits fine. You pretty much have to install it behind the passanger seat unless you are 5'8" or smaller. As for strollers, we just got -- http://www.zooper.com/bolero.html Strollers are a b!tch tofit and only do so on an angle. The snug ride also fits on the Bugaboo with an adapter, but getting that in the A3 is a nightmare, although it can be done.
Buy a protector for the seats.


----------



## Ag A3 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

We started out with a Graco travel system, don’t recall the model. It worked great. Had different padding and configurations from newborn up to 25lbs I think it was. My girl just turned 4 and my wife still uses the stroller from time to time.
After that we got an Eddie Bauer but bailed on it when she got too big for the harness system, and would have had to use it as a booster seat.
Now have a Britax Frontier and she can use the harness system all the way up to 80lbs.
I’d probably go with the Britax right off the bat, but the Graco travel system was really good too.
For our 2nd stroller that stayed in my car, I just got an inexpensive one...baby trend from Babies r us. I used a baby bjorn 99% of the time till my girl could walk.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a snug ride installed in the middle in the back (installed with the seat belt). It fits great and you can even get 4 adults plus the kid in there (though it is tight in the back). 
The snap and go stroller for snug ride fits in the hatch but is VERY tight. The MacLaren umbrella stroller fits in the trunk with room to spare.


----------



## jrmartin (May 22, 2008)

We have a Baby Trend Travel System. The large stroller fits fine in the trunk when you fold the handles down. We had the infant seat in its base installed in the center and still had full range of motion with the front seats.
We now use a Britax Roundabout that's rear-facing. It's installed in the passenger side. It's a great seat, but it's really tall and I have to dip my sons head under the door frame sideways then lift him up into the seat once he's through. The front passenger seat also can't go back all the way, but is not that limited.
If you go to a Babies-R-Us store, they'll let you carry out their demo models to try in your car. That's how we decided against the Britax Marathon. It's way too tall to fit comfortably rear-facing.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_A very helpful thread.

planning on children soon terje?


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

Recaro Como is a tight fit in rear-facing position, but I got it to work in both side latch, and center belt configurations.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_congrats on the kids i just think ill stay away from this thread









Thanks!
Good stuff everyone keep it coming! 
As of right now these 2 are at the top of my list:
Quinny - Buzz $629

















Mia Moda - Terra $200
























Both of these strollers have a car seat as part of the set which fit right on to either the stroller or a base you install in your car. This is what I hope to test fit in the near future unless someone here has one and chimes in. What do you guys think?


----------



## mig978 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

We got the Uppa Baby Vista because it folds very easy and very compact with the seat on it. Fits very well in my A3 trunk, we also got the Graco Adapter for the snug ride infant seat that just snaps on it.
Uppa baby is an American Company which makes a very light and versatile stroller comparable to upper end stroller like the bugaboo, you wife will appreciate the very light weight of the stroller when she load/unload it from the car.
You can still get some 2008 left over Models for a cheaper price.
http://www.uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=79

Reviews:
http://www.babygizmo.com/media...o.wmv
http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_...views




_Modified by mig978 at 5:11 PM 2/2/2009_


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (mig978)*

Had a tough time fitting this:








Into this:








So I got this:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (eltonsi)*

*runs away*


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (mig978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mig978* »_We got the Uppa Baby Vista...

This is on my short list as well. Only gripe I read is that its too wide. What do you think? I agree, the best thing about this is that you can use a generic car seat with it while still making it look like they are a set. 
Is this what yours looks like mig?








It folds up very nicely too..


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Had a tough time fitting this:










Can you get RS4 reps for those?? LOL


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (boostina3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostina3* »_congrats on the kids i just think ill stay away from this thread








x2 on that, my son is 22, I'll wait until he has kids


----------



## bonte (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

we got ourselves the Stokke explory. Very handy because I am a tall guy, the baby also sits higher.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
Can you get RS4 reps for those?? LOL

Will have to call Hartmann. They do have snow tires as an option though.


----------



## mig978 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
This is on my short list as well. Only gripe I read is that its too wide. What do you think? I agree, the best thing about this is that you can use a generic car seat with it while still making it look like they are a set. 
Is this what yours looks like mig?








It folds up very nicely too..









Yes, it is. Folds very compact and light also with the Toddler seat on it, fits very well in the A3 Trunk with space left for more stuff. 
It was wide with the older wheels which they have fixed with thinner rear wheels with the 2008, 2009 Model.
Here are the folded dimensions:
http://www.uppababy.com/suppor...8.pdf

_Modified by mig978 at 6:52 AM 2/3/2009_


_Modified by mig978 at 7:35 AM 2/3/2009_


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

Wow- I'm not sure we should allow a thread like this








My wife and I have 3 kids between us- 24, 23, and 16. None of them live with us, but do visit. No more kids.
My wife and I have a suicide pact, should she become pregnant. I will do her in, then take care of myself


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (mig978)*

+1 for the Uppa Vista! Awesome stroller, but that stays in the wife's SUV. Baby Jogger City Mini for the A3's trunk.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Wow- I'm not sure we should allow a thread like this








My wife and I have 3 kids between us- 24, 23, and 16. None of them live with us, but do visit. No more kids.
My wife and I have a suicide pact, should she become pregnant. * I will do her *in, then take care of myself









And that is how you'll get her pregnant in the first place!








I like this thread. Seeing that the wife and I plan on having kids in 2+ years...I'll be needing to know what fits in the A3. Then again, I do want to maybe go to a Avant in the future, unless something better comes out.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I like this thread. Seeing that the wife and I plan on having kids in 2+ years...I'll be needing to know what fits in the A3. 

Good luck with that. I had NO plans of having a kid for at least 4+ years. The wife on the other hand HAD plans. 
I'm really liking the fact that the Uppa Vista folds up so tightly. All of the other ones it seems would take up most if not all of the trunk space. 
@bonte
You lucky bastard! I really like the Stokke Explory but waay too much $$$. IMO one of the best looking strollers out there. How does it fit in the trunk?


----------



## Korgs130 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_I have a snug ride installed in the middle in the back (installed with the seat belt). It fits great and you can even get 4 adults plus the kid in there (though it is tight in the back). 
The snap and go stroller for snug ride fits in the hatch but is VERY tight. The MacLaren umbrella stroller fits in the trunk with room to spare.

x 2 on the Snug Ride in the center seat. Both my wife and I are 5'9" and had no problems.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Korgs130)*

OP Updated!


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (dzasta)*











_Modified by VUUR32 at 1:00 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^ that's cool. Love the Oakley sticker


----------



## mig978 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

Uppa Baby Vista in my A3 Trunk:
Without toddler seat (First six months - Graco Adapter with snug Ride infant seat)
















With toddler seat:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ how do you have your cargo net pinned up?


----------



## mig978 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ how do you have your cargo net pinned up?

It's a $15 (CDN) Bell Automotive Cargo Net, that's held up using the stock A3's Grocery Bag Hooks, you fold the rear seats down, stick the bottom of the cargo net in the crevasse, fold back up the seats and Voila! You have a a cargo bag!
Product in question:

http://www.bellautomotive.com/...24301

_Modified by mig978 at 3:18 PM 2/3/2009_

_Modified by mig978 at 3:21 PM 2/3/2009_


_Modified by mig978 at 3:30 PM 2/3/2009_


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

If you're interested, one day deal at Woot! today: Recaro Como for $105 shipped. 
http://www.woot.com


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

^ Good deal! I got my Cobalt a couple months ago for considerably more...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mig978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mig978* »_
It's a $15 (CDN) Bell Automotive Cargo Net, that's held up using the stock A3's Grocery Bag Hooks, you fold the rear seats down, stick the bottom of the cargo net in the crevasse, fold back up the seats and Voila! You have a a cargo bag!
Product in question:

http://www.bellautomotive.com/...24301

Nifty! I thought that was the OEM net at first.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (mig978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mig978* »_Uppa Baby Vista in my A3 Trunk: 

Great pics! That helps a ton and pretty much makes the decision for me as to which stroller to get. 
I agree, the cargo net def looks OEM. But I can't find it anywhere so I can buy one too!
KB if you have any luck finding one let me know!

_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_If you're interested, one day deal at Woot! today: Recaro Como for $105 shipped. 

That is indeed a great deal. However, there is no stroller(that i like) that would fit the recaro car seat unless you can show us what you guys use. As of right now, we're thinking Uppa Baby Vista with a Graco/Chicco car seat.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

Yes, to my knowledge, there is no US stroller / adapter compatible with the Recaro infant seats. I bought it to use in my car coupled with a pram setup - the Snugride in the wife's car.


----------



## icoobaby2 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Post your A3 Baby Seat + Stroller (dzasta)*

Hello friend.I have small useful information to share with regarding stroller and car seat.I have *Pocco Pushchair * and car seat of the same brand.It comfortably fits in me car trunk and Car seat also gets fixed easily in back seat of my car.If you are interested then visit the link given below.


----------



## empreeo9 (May 4, 2012)

*uppababy vista*

Hi,
Customer Service. Many people commented on the excellent customer service they received from Uppababy. There were many stories of people finding the company very helpful and easy to work with if problems arose with the stroller. This, in our opinion, is really important especially when considering the investment one makes in a stroller these days.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

empreeo9 said:


> Hi,
> Customer Service. Many people commented on the excellent customer service they received from Uppababy. There were many stories of people finding the company very helpful and easy to work with if problems arose with the stroller. This, in our opinion, is really important especially when considering the investment one makes in a stroller these days.


lol @ spambot


----------



## free4s0me (Jun 23, 2011)

We got a little rugrat due in a couple weeks. Have an Uppa Baby Vista that I got on CraigsList for like a third the price. Probably getting a Graco infant seat. Will post pics when it's installed.

My lady doesn't like the A3 sport seats though. She says they're for skinny people or non-pregnant people. So she lays down in the back (probably not the safest thing) or we drive her Prius (not the most enjoyable thing).

So that will be a nice advantage to her not being pregnant anymore - lady in the front, baby in the back, and driving precision German wonderfulness (as it should be).


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Recaro


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

how much was that recaro seat?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great info on this thread. New soon to be dad here. 

Will any of these car seats fit rear facing in the back center seat? I would think that is the safest spot in the car. Or is just too awkward to get your cargo in and out from the center seat?

I'm hoping not to loose any front passenger leg room.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

We used the Chicco Keyfit 30 travel system (seat/base/stroller) with our son from 0-9mo. It was the simplest to click in and out of the base/stroller that we tried. My quote was "I could even get this right after a few beers" which my pregnant wife was not amused by. I used it in the center in the A3 and did not have to adjust front seat position at all. The stroller fills a good part of the hatch, but is easy to open/close and seat clicks in intuitively.

When he was 9mo we switched to a Recaro ProRIDE behind the passenger seat. Still rear facing, it is admittedly a tight fit and tall passengers are not amused. Per the manual, a folded towel was required to get a more level position. Fitment is, however, better than our runner-up the Diono Radian RXT. I really like the adjustability of the straps/head restraint of the Recaro vs the other options we considered, plus the construction appears superior. 

Current stroller is Maxi Cosi Mila. We were torn between this and the Uppa G-Luxe for a compact ride for him, the Mila is a little heavier but seems far more durable. Fits great in the hatch leaving plenty of room for beer.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mattA3 said:


> Great info on this thread. New soon to be dad here.
> 
> Will any of these car seats fit rear facing in the back center seat? I would think that is the safest spot in the car. Or is just too awkward to get your cargo in and out from the center seat?
> 
> I'm hoping not to loose any front passenger leg room.


Congrats man! No real input regarding car seats...but interested to know what you find out. I'll probably be in the same boat at some point in the future :laugh:


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Went with the Britax B-Safe and integrated B-Agile Stroller. Stroller is very compact for in the hatch. Car seat can be placed in the middle position without having to adjust the front seats. (I'm 5'9" and prefer a forward up right driving position)
My only complaint is the indicators for the seat angle rattle on rough roads.

























http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/b-safe

http://www.britaxusa.com/strollers/b-agile


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

We just turned the Recaro around this week... he's fuggin' stoked.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

kharma said:


> We just turned the Recaro around this week... he's fuggin' stoked.


Ya i can't wait til we decide to turn the seat around for my youngest. He just turned a year in June though, so we'll still be waiting a while. The Britax requires the seat to be too close to the dash for the 5'8" wife to be comfy.

I hadn't seen this thread before and would be happy to share my pics (2 car seats in the back, Britax Boulevard 70-G3 and Graco Argos 70), but they're both not in the car right now since the kids are in a different state for the summer and I needed to cart their crap up to PA, 

Good thread :thumbup:


----------

